# Anyone Familiar with VSF Bicycles?



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

I posted a question in the Vintage, Retro section due to age of the bike, but after two days and 100+ views there have been no replies. Maybe that wasn't the best section to ask.

If anyone is familiar with VSF. Here's the link. Thanks
http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/1997-vsf-questions-928159.html


----------

